# Standard dishwasher in tight space



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Check the dimensions on the DCS nd Fisher & Paykel dishwashers. They have legs that can be raised and lowered quite a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I put backer board and tile in my kitchen and put it under the dishwasher. It is hard to put a dishwasher in a hole and leaks will be stuck under the dishwasher. I cut oak 3/4” by 5/8” thick and finished it to match the cabinets. Then I lifted up the countertop and glued the oak strips to the top of the cabinets, raising the countertop 5/8”. Then the dishwasher fit. It was when I replaced the tile backsplash so that was not an issue.
If you have room I recommend raising the floor to the finished floor height.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

jeffnc said:


> Are there any dishwashers that would make this installation a little easer? Basically standard dimensions, but possibly some adjustments or just ones that tend to have a bit more wiggle room?





Find the pdf version of the installers guide online for considered models. They all have a range of heights they can be installed at. All the ones I'ne dealt with have an adjustment on the rear wheels as well as the front levelers.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When you find the right machine to fit, space up the floor with plywood so it goes in level and you won't have to fit it out next time.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't think you guys are understanding what I'm saying. The dishwasher _will not fit under the cabinet if the floor there is raised to the level of the tile_. As it is now, you have to raise the front legs, angle the dishwasher down into the space, and kind of power it through. It raises the laminate countertop slightly at one point in the process, because it's so tight against it. Then when you manage to get the dishwasher in you have to lower the leveling legs in front to level it. If the floor were level right to the back of the dishwasher space, the dishwasher would not fit under the countertop.

Also, the sides are very tight. One time, I busted off this plastic piece on the side which opened a hole to the inside. Not sure what that thing was, but I did get it back in place.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jeffnc said:


> I don't think you guys are understanding what I'm saying. The dishwasher _will not fit under the cabinet if the floor there is raised to the level of the tile_. As it is now, you have to raise the front legs, angle the dishwasher down into the space, and kind of power it through. It raises the laminate countertop slightly at one point in the process, because it's so tight against it. Then when you manage to get the dishwasher in you have to lower the leveling legs in front to level it. If the floor were level right to the back of the dishwasher space, the dishwasher would not fit under the countertop.
> 
> Also, the sides are very tight. One time, I busted off this plastic piece on the side which opened a hole to the inside. Not sure what that thing was, but I did get it back in place.


I understand that you need a machine that is at least 1 inch shorter than the normal, they are out there. You just have to find them.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

(1) 
| Model# DW-UF-H-24 

  New ZLINE Kitchen and Bath 24 in. Top Control Dishwasher in Unfinished Wood with Stainless Steel Tub and Traditional Style Handle  
  $95995 










Sound Rating Range (Decibels)  Quietest
Height - Max (in)  32.5
Dishwasher Size  24 In.
Tub Material  Stainless Steel Tub
Control Location  Top Control


https://www.homedepot.com/b/Appliances-Dishwashers/325/N-5yc1vZc3poZ1z0x68x



​


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

So you were able to get it in. It was just a pain. If you are replacing the dishwasher, and want to fill in the floor flush to the tile, look for a ADA compatible dishwasher. It will be 2" lower than a normal one, but you may be able to adjust it up to fit.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> I understand that you need a machine that is at least 1 inch shorter than the normal, they are out there. You just have to find them.


Ditto. I just bought a dishwasher. I checked dimensions for sure. Even within one brand, models are slightly different sizes. Width does not change much -- height does change significantly.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Usually there is a "header" piece of trim that keeps the cabinets together until the countertop is installed. After the countertop is in place this piece of wood could be safely removed and provide 1' more headroom for the dishwasher.


As as side note when I replaced the cabinets in my kitchen I laid out 2x4 boards on the subflooring to raise the cabinets up 1-1/2 inches. These were covered with the kick panels and so cannot be seen. I was able to run the dishwasher power cord and the water supply line and the drain line through gaps in the 2x4 boards and so did not need to drill any holes in the cabinets. The extra 1-1/2 inch of height made the working height better at the same time.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

At my last house, I built the floor up with the dishwasher in place. I knew that if something failed with the dishwasher, I would have to sawzall the legs off, slide it out, and buy a newer shorter version. I took the gamble and worked well for the 5 years I was there prior to selling. You can take the same gamble.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Sounds like floor was put in after cabinets. If possible can you raise the cabinets or is there too many to do? I have that scenario but my dishwasher JUST fits in. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

If there is a1-inch "header for the cabinet to suppor the side units until the countertop is in place this could not be removed to provide more space for a dishwasher.

As a side note when I replaced the cabinets in my own kitchen I had 2x4 boards nailed down where the new cabinets were going to be and this made the cabinet height 1-1/2 inch greater. The kick panels cover the boards so they are not visible.

I ran the water supply, power line, and the drain line for the dishwasher through gaps in the 2x4 boards and so did not have to drill any holes in the cabinets. The extra working height for the new cabinets and countertop was also important. The added cost was only for 100 lf of 2x4 board.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Calson said:


> Usually there is a "header" piece of trim that keeps the cabinets together until the countertop is installed. After the countertop is in place this piece of wood could be safely removed and provide 1' more headroom for the dishwasher.



Assuming you meant 1", no header unfortunately.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

660catman said:


> Sounds like floor was put in after cabinets. If possible can you raise the cabinets or is there too many to do?



Not an option unfortunately.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Tymbo said:


> So you were able to get it in. It was just a pain. If you are replacing the dishwasher, and want to fill in the floor flush to the tile, look for a ADA compatible dishwasher. It will be 2" lower than a normal one, but you may be able to adjust it up to fit.




That sounds like the perfect solution - solves both the height issue and the slide in/out issue. Now if I can just find one around somewhere at a reasonable price.


https://blog.designerappliances.com/content/images/2018/09/ADA-2.jpg


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> (1)
> | Model# DW-UF-H-24
> 
> New ZLINE Kitchen and Bath 24 in. Top Control Dishwasher in Unfinished Wood with Stainless Steel Tub and Traditional Style Handle
> ...



Way more than I can spend, but now that I know the height I'm looking for that will help.


----------

